# Drunken Pumpkin Carving Party



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Great decorations! Anyone cut a finger off for you to use in next year's decorations?


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

I have to say, your home is beautiful! How old is it? I love older homes!!!


----------



## meatball (Jul 31, 2009)

I assume since it's tradition that there were never serious injuries. So I might to have to remember this idea for next year. I think it's great! I have to also agree with trinity, you have a beautiful home!


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

looks terrific!


----------



## Sabra (Oct 18, 2009)

ur decoration is awesome'=)


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Nice layout. I take it the bathroom isn't upstairs and/or the photo was taken before the party? Otherwise that looks difficult to navigate for a Drunken Pumpkin.


----------



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

i dig the lil mice and holes on the stair case,,,, very cool. 
What did you use to trace and cut the lil guys out?


----------



## Shane95007 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Cutting Fingers off*

No serious injuries!!! I am not giving slightly intoxicated friends sharp knives, I went out and bought all of the child proof knives for them to use. Our house was built in 1901! Thanks for the compliments on the decorations!!


----------



## Shane95007 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Mice on the Stairs*

Also, the mice are found at Michaels in the Martha Stewart section, they just stick on. However, they would totally be easy to make with some posterboard and some templates of mice.


----------

